# Six free apps for your touchpad!



## jruweaver (Jul 6, 2011)

Just use the promos when checking out.

http://blog.palm.com/palm/2011/08/6-pack.html


----------



## ogim (Aug 22, 2011)

thank you for this.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you very much. Some of these apps I was actually looking to purchase, glad I waited.

The promo codes do work, I have tested them.

Although I'm having a hell of a time connecting to the market.


----------



## Finec (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome! Happy about this even though I don't get my TP until Saturday.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you, I've been wanting the camera app I just didn't want to pay the measly $.99 for it haha


----------



## md213 (Aug 21, 2011)

jruweaver said:


> Just use the promos when checking out.
> 
> http://blog.palm.com/palm/2011/08/6-pack.html


Awesome! Much thanks for the tip...and love that the blog article says another 6-pack of free apps is coming in September


----------



## md213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Athorax said:


> Thank you, I've been wanting the camera app I just didn't want to pay the measly $.99 for it haha


Why is the app called "Camera for TouchPad" when the TouchPad only has a measly 1.3mp camera on it? I think my very first digital camera (an Olympus...if I remember correctly) back in like '99 or 2000 was 1.3mp...and it sucked 

Shouldn't the app be called "I Wish I Were a Real Camera for TouchPad"...or something of the sort?


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

md213 said:


> Why is the app called "Camera for TouchPad" when the TouchPad only has a measly 1.3mp camera on it? I think my very first digital camera (an Olympus...if I remember correctly) back in like '99 or 2000 was 1.3mp...and it sucked
> 
> Shouldn't the app be called "I Wish I Were a Real Camera for TouchPad"...or something of the sort?


Haha, I don't know it doesn't seem all that terrible for an FFC.


----------



## md213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Athorax said:


> Haha, I don't know it doesn't seem all that terrible for an FFC.


Ya know...I do have to agree with ya! I just snapped a test shot using the "Camera for TouchPad" app of a random lamp in my apartment...and it actually looks purty dern good!

Now...if I could just get that dang "Audubon Birds" app installed! I have no idea why I want to get it working so bad...other than the fact that it errors out every time I attempt to install it...and it's driving me batty


----------



## ronstoppable (Aug 24, 2011)

glimpse has reached its limit damnit im too late


----------



## md213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ronstoppable said:


> glimpse has reached its limit damnit im too late


Hey...look on the bright side! They said there's going to be another 6-pack of free apps for the TouchPad coming in September (sometime). Not sure exactly WHEN in September...so I guess we'll all have to keep an eye on their blog


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

ronstoppable said:


> glimpse has reached its limit damnit im too late


Ya, I got the same thing last night. Seemed like a pretty low limit.. yarr.


----------



## milkytron (Aug 26, 2011)

does a credit card have to be setup to use the promos?


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

milkytron said:


> does a credit card have to be setup to use the promos?


yes and even then you can't get the free apps :-( where are the new codes?


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice share. Thanks.


----------



## malefactor (Aug 26, 2011)

Pathetic. Less than a day and the promo is dead.


----------



## chron (Aug 26, 2011)

malefactor said:


> Pathetic. Less than a day and the promo is dead.


I'm guessing HP had perhaps 100 downloads of each available. Most of it was dead before it started.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I honestly really wanted the bird application since I study birds. Pisses me off that there were probably a billion idiots on slickdeals that just got it because it was 16 dollars and don't give a crap about using it.


----------

